
Scientists Discover Particle Formed by Three Photons - joe_the_user
https://www.morningticker.com/2018/02/scientists-stunned-by-huge-light-discovery/
======
OtterCoder
Scientist: Under extremely low-energy, highly controlled conditions, photons
can be made to act in a way that strongly suggests some sort of bond or
attraction has been created between them.

"Journalist": So, photons did something, that's like, light, right?
Lightsabers! By Jove, you've done it!

What utter tripe.

------
leodeid
Submission which links to the underlying MIT News source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16401904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16401904)

~~~
ivan_ah
Which in turn links to the paper
[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/359/6377/783](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/359/6377/783)

~~~
mishurov
>This approach should prove useful for producing novel quantum states of light
and quantum entanglement on demand.

------
flossball
Waiting for the day that all particles are found to just be various states of
Photons and we can find the arch. :P

